# Inky is back!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! I am SO happy to say that we are back from being AWOL. It's been several months that I've been so busy that I wasn't even able to keep up with reading posts, let alone post. Changed up my schedule a lot recently and hopefully nothing will keep me anymore.

Anyways, what's been happening with us? Well, Inky turned 4, I went on several cross country trips, I recently acquired some hairless mice (for those of you that know I also run a mousery) from a laboratory, and a whole lot more that isn't quite so interesting.

Here are some pics to hopefully prevent anyone from being mad at me for disappearing! I missed you guys!

(Inky this morning, romping in the grass)


















(some of my new nekkids)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome back!!!    It's great to see you and Inky again! Every once in awhile I'd be going through the forum and start wondering where you disappeared off to...Especially whenever someone was recommending your book to a new person.  

Inky's looking wonderful for getting up there in years and he's as photogenic as ever.  Those mice are adorable too! Glad to see you guys again and glad to hear you're all doing well over there!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome back LG and Inky!! We all missed you!

Inky does not look like he has aged at all!

Also, the mice are adorable!! I used to hate hairless animals, but recently I've developed a love for them <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome back!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics, welcome back!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome back!!! Yay! I was thinking about you & Inky the other day! (Specifically because I'm feeding Cholla quite a few mealies to keep his weight up & I know Inky gets a lot too.  )

Inky is as adorable as ever! And I love the new additions! So cute & pink!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome back & cute hedgie 
love the mouse btw


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Of course we missed you! Inky is as handsome as ever. Look at those mouse ears!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

such cute babies!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  It's great to see all my old friends and new members alike!


----------

